# Washing up liquid residue damaging?



## Guest (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok there has been alot of mixed reviews on washing your pets dishes in washing up liquid.

Alot here say that the residue can cause sickness in pets, even after rinsing. 

After cutting dettol out and started using vinegar on my pets dishes rogue has improoved 85%-90%.

Whenever i have washed the pets dishes in washing liquid again (forgotten) a couple days later rogue is lathargic.

So how much truth is in this fairy liquid being damaging?

All replys welcome!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I don't think it affects my cats and I wash them up twice a day in fairy liquid. I do make sure I thoroughly rinse after, but otherwise the bacteria won't have been killed if you just use vinegar, think I am right in saying. 

I wonder if there is something else which is anti bacterial but doesn't harm pets.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

I use Fairy Liquid, but I've always rinsed everything thoroughly afterwards, be it our plates or the cats' bowls. I did this even before my husband and I had cats, as I'd heard washing up liquid isn't great for humans, either.


----------



## xxflair (Jan 3, 2012)

I always wash Leo's bowls in almost hot water without the use of washing up liquid. I then boil my kettle, as my Nan always said too, and smother the bowls completely. I guess you could always look into purchasing natural based cleansing products, the ones free from harsh chemicals. I always prefer to use natural based products anyway and will always buy them over chemical filled ones when I can 

xxx


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

All my cat dishes go in he dishwasher and we've never had any issues!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I always make sure mine are thoroughly rinsed... and I hardly ever use washing up liquid on water bowls/fountains...


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

I wash up by hand with fairy liquid and always rinse well with clean water same as I do for all our stuff, and have found it to be an issue.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

kimberleyski said:


> > but otherwise the bacteria won't have been killed if you just use vinegar, think I am right in saying.
> 
> 
> Vinegar is an antibacterial. But I would not want to use it on my cats' dishes personally because it leaves a strong smell. Also alcohol (e.g. vinegar) is toxic to cats if they ingest it.
> ...


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

chillminx said:


> kimberleyski said:
> 
> 
> > Vinegar is an antibacterial. But I would not want to use it on my cats' dishes personally because it leaves a strong smell. Also alcohol (e.g. vinegar) is toxic to cats if they ingest it.
> ...


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That program made me SO angry - a lot of the advice they gave was PANTS. Very hot water and soap kills 99.9% of germs - it is naturally anti bacterial. If we get overly 'house proud' and use lots of chemicals there will be a point that bad bacteria will become resistant to the chemicals and then we won't be able to kill them. We all need a bit of dirt and germs to build up a natural resistance. Look for 'natural' antibacterial products like vinegar.


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

kimberleyski said:


> chillminx said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I didn't know that I had a feeling I would be right lol.
> ...


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I have to admit I agree and I don't smother the house in anti bac stuff as we wouldn't build up an immune system especially my daughter she's only 2 and has to be exposed to germs somewhere along the line. 

That programme just made me think. I am a bit paranoid about the cats bowls as they have raw so I want to make doubly sure they are clean. But I only use hot water and fairy on them


----------



## butter_cup (Oct 21, 2009)

I wouldn't worry too much about the cat bowls, when we researched this with one of my classes, the worst place by far for bacteria was the computer keyboard and mouse! Just think how many times you cough/sneeze then carry on using the computer...


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

kimberleyski said:


> > I am a bit paranoid about the cats bowls as they have raw so I want to make doubly sure they are clean. But I only use hot water and fairy on them
> 
> 
> Best thing with cat bowls used for for raw meat is to use only ceramic ones. This is because stainless steel, plastic or melamine dishes can all be easily scratched, and lab tests have been done showing it is possible for bacteria to get trapped in the scratches and not be washed away fully with normal washing (though an intensive cycle on the d/washer ought to do it).
> ...


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

chillminx said:


> kimberleyski said:
> 
> 
> > Best thing with cat bowls used for for raw meat is to use only ceramic ones. This is because stainless steel, plastic or melamine dishes can all be easily scratched, and lab tests have been done showing it is possible for bacteria to get trapped in the scratches and not be washed away fully with normal washing (though an intensive cycle on the d/washer ought to do it).
> ...


----------

